# Always expecting friend to text/email you back immediately.



## TomL93 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anybody else face this problem at all, where you feel like every time you text or email somebody, that theres no reason why they shouldn't get back to you immediately, especially if a person's cell phone is usually closeby to a person at all times? And then when a person dosen't message you for a long period of time, then you you start to worry/overthink about all the possibilities (usually negative), of why he/she isn't anwsering back?


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes this happens to me a lot. It could be hours or days before I try texting again to see if they got it. I'm usually not very important to talk to so they tend to leave me on the afterburner. I was spending time with one friend and her girlfriend up on a lifeguard post on the beach at night and I saw her delete my conversation with her. I don't know why but it hurt to see her do that. I mean I keep her conversations so I don't forget anything she said (and I kinda treasure her words) but she can't even bother to hold onto a text from me that says when I'm available for the movies. I sent her "Tues, Wed, and Fri I can go " and didn't hear anything back. I asked her the next day when she was free and she completely forgot the days I had off. 

I just feel so disposable, not even my words hold any weight anymore.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I try not to do this, but yeah, sometimes. With most people I don't care too much anyway, but when my girlfriend doesn't text back it worries me. The worst thing is not knowing if they got it or not. Because that does happen on very rare occasions. But I don't want to send it again in case it was received, as continuing to text without a response is usually a no no.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

People always used to comment on me not answering phone calls or texts straight away. There was no reason for it, I would just read it and think I would reply in a bit. People are different and just because they don't text back straight away doesn't mean they don't want to talk to you.. maybe they are in the middle of something or don't have their phone on them. I know I'm not one of those people who walks around with their phone on them at all times...


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

It has been made worse with facebook how it says "seen" when they have seen the message, the amount of times I have got the "seen" message and no reply far outweighs the amount of times they reply.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I have that


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes. 

I called this girl yesterday. We talked a few minutes, and she said let me call you back in about 30 mins ( she was at work). Haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## sawako (Sep 28, 2013)

I do this as well. I hope the person will message me back quickly. If it's a family member and it's urgent, I will just call, though. If not, the wait begins! If a few hours or days pass, I will just delete the message from my phone. Otherwise it becomes too sad to see a text never responded to.

I think it's most frustrating with guys I like because of those silly "rules" like "Don't message back too fast or you'll seem desperate" etc. The games are annoying.

TrueAstralKnight, I actually delete text messages quite often. Not because I dislike the person, but because I don't like to see a bunch of messages in my message box. Just knowing I have that person's contact info means a lot to me.


----------

